# LA reds on poppers



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

We had another great day in western Louisiana fishing the marsh around "big lake" or Calcasieu lake. I wasn't too sure about fishing the full moon, but I didn't notice any negative impacts to the fishing. The reds were just as active as my last trip:
We got a random fisherman to take this pic...not a bad shot (he was at least 70yrs old!)


















my brother with a #7 (pretty much the biggest we catch back in the shallow ponds)









Anyway!! nothing new to report. The fish are still in the shallow ponds that have the widgeon grass...and the sight fishing is off the charts. We caught at least 25 fish today and after 10 fish or so, we tied on poppers and had a blast! We got some great video footage of reds blasting the crease fly right by the boat! ..what a rush...here's Saturday's trip.
Lake was rough this morning









but the marsh was perfect









Ben started blind casting and caught a little rat red...and then this happened on a clouser...what WON'T these flies catch?!?     









we spent most of the early morning spooking fish. we caught most of our fish after the sun got up high enough to see fish...then the fish started schooling and feeding, and then it didn't matter!









typical size #6









choas...




































broke my damn loomis today...loomis #1 is in the shop getting repaired...this one will be mailed out this weekend...now i'm out of 8 wts..not a happy camper









The fish wore us out, and by 2:00, I was spent. Thankfully we left when we did.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a great day out there. The boat looks great. That many reds will give the arms a nice work out


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you guys absolutely knocked them out  great work fellas  sorry about the rod  maybe time to shop for a backup


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. Great fly fishing [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good stuff dude.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

god job on fly. dont worry, loomis has great customer service.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are awesome reds on fly, and it sounds like you caught them the whole time!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Great trip. Be sure to post a video link to the topwater action.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a link to the vid's...WARNING! please excuse my french..redfish bring out the drunken sailer in me..

-also, I did my best to shoot off of the platform, but you'll notice that I more practice.

http://s922.photobucket.com/albums/ad68/broussel/Fishing/06_26_2010/?action=view&current=SANY0004.mp4&mediafilter=videos

a link to Ben's video photobucket:
http://s922.photobucket.com/albums/ad68/broussel/Fishing/06_26_2010/?mediafilter=videos


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Here's a link to the vid's...WARNING! please excuse my french..redfish bring out the drunken sailer in me..
> 
> -also, I did my best to shoot off of the platform, but you'll notice that I more practice.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me?!! They're so close to the boat!! Jesus, I gotta move to LA...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, it's thrilling!!..at least come visit..

Ben threw a kirk's spoon to a red about 3 feet from the boat and before the spoon could sink, the red blasted it out of the water...that's why I go out every weekend...it's highly addictive!


----------

